# Heating a wooden cage.....



## Diggy415 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a wooden cage i will be using in a few years for snakes that are growing, i have alot of those UTH but they are non sticking, is it ok to place one of those on the underneath directly to the cage? or should i use aluminum foil between the cage and the UTH. I guess it depends how hot it gets eh?? anyone else have a wooden cage>?


----------



## arachnocat (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd like to know this too. I just built a wood snake cage and my idea was to stick a UTH to the underside of a large tile so the bottom of the matt would be sitting on the wood and the snake could lay on top of the tile. I've had heat mats on top wooden furniture before with no problems so seems like it would work...


----------



## K-TRAIN (Aug 22, 2008)

i never tried heating a wooden cage, but i would guess it would depend on the type of wood. some wood burns easier then others, so that would probably need to be put in consideration. 

ive also put uth heaters on wooden tables and chests that tanks sat on, with no affect on the wood, (except the wood being very warm after removing the heater, which is normal.)


----------



## JohnEDove (Aug 22, 2008)

I've done this, once, with a wooden enclosure. I used a router to create an inset area slightly larger that the UTH, set the UTH in then covered it with thin bathtub surround plastic sealed down with silicone to prevent water from flowing in if the snake spilled the water.
I kept the UTH on a thermostat switch so it would not over heat.
It all worked well enough.


----------



## Diggy415 (Aug 22, 2008)

i have a large 55 gallon tank my 4 hypos are in, most of the time they are under the lamp sunning rather than on the heat mat after feeding,  then again it has been in the 90*'s here and the house a cool 70 maybe i won't need one, or i could place the UTH inside the cage cover it with aluminum foil and then like linoleum throughout the whole cage hummmmmmm


----------



## Mina (Aug 22, 2008)

We have been using a ceramic heat emitter over the cage for our female red tail boa, it works just fine.


----------



## arachnocat (Aug 22, 2008)

JohnEDove said:


> I've done this, once, with a wooden enclosure. I used a router to create an inset area slightly larger that the UTH, set the UTH in then covered it with thin bathtub surround plastic sealed down with silicone to prevent water from flowing in if the snake spilled the water.
> I kept the UTH on a thermostat switch so it would not over heat.
> It all worked well enough.


Thanks! I didn't take the water into consideration. That's a really good idea.


----------

